# Jamaican Police Make Arrest..



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jamaican police have arrested the Pakistani cricket teams driver for the murder.

Apparently he misunderstood the order to "give the coach full throttle"...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:?


----------

